# Top Bond Girls - Platz 2 - Halle Berry - Mix x59



## astrosfan (23 Nov. 2008)

*Halle Berry*
Geb.:	14.08.1966 in Cleveland, Ohio, USA
Beruf: Schauspielerin, Model
Bond:	Die Another Day (2002)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​

Top Ten Liste: http://www.getthebigpicture.net/blog/2008/11/16/ursula-andress-named-sexiest-bond-girl.html


----------



## maierchen (23 Nov. 2008)

Ein Traum in Cremefarben:danke:für die Arbeit!


----------



## sharky 12 (23 Nov. 2008)

*:thumbupas definitiv schönste Bondgirl,thx*


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2011)

geiler Body


----------



## didi0815 (18 Aug. 2011)

Schönen Kurven sind dat


----------



## celeb_n (20 Sep. 2011)

Schönen Dank!


----------



## kuetommy (5 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## next selection (8 Nov. 2012)

weltklasse!


----------



## LittleRascal (8 Nov. 2012)

Heißes Bond Girl. THX


----------



## isaheim (8 Nov. 2012)

vielen vielen dank für die super schönen bilder !! wow !!

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## blubbblubb (8 Nov. 2012)

halle ist das zweitbeste bondgirl ever.


----------



## Gerd2121 (10 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schöne Kollektion! 
Vielen Dank für die bezaubernde Halle!


----------



## gaddaf (6 Dez. 2012)

Danke - echt Klasse!


----------



## marriobassler (7 Dez. 2012)

wer soll denn sexier sein als sie ?????


----------



## celebstalki (20 Mai 2013)

so heiß die frau


----------



## Derausdemdorf (20 Mai 2013)

Bombe diese Frau *-*


----------



## ede56 (1 Juni 2013)

das:thx::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## pötzi (7 Juni 2013)

marriobassler schrieb:


> wer soll denn sexier sein als sie ?????


keine, denn die wahre Nummer zwei ist Sophie Marceau. Ist zwar kein "echtes" Bond(aufpepp)girl, aber doch wunderschön anzuschauen.


----------



## managerclay (7 Juni 2013)

so mag ich Berry´s auch:thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Juni 2013)

Halle ist eine sehr sinnliche Traumfrau.


----------

